# GPS Location Stuck



## DaKineBus (Jul 22, 2016)

So I was plugging away all day doing pretty well, when I decided to take a break for a snack. I hadn't been pinged in a while. I noticed the time on my iPhone 6 Plus (AT&T, iOS 9.3.2) was ahead by 3.5 hours (set to auto in settings). This happened around 12:00 am Friday morning 7/22/16. Checked the clock app and all time zones were showing the same 3.5 hours ahead. Restarted the phone. Changed my time settings to manual just in case it might cause a conflict with uber. I went back online, and was sitting at a popular bar when I noticed a pickup occur right in front of me. Very odd considering I was the closest vehicle prior to the occurrance. Then I went for a drive to another area... No pings during prime bar time. Highly unusual. Looked at the rider app and realized I wasn't showing up. Reset the time setting to auto, and that issue had resolved itself. Finally I realized on the driver app my vehicle was showing stuck in a location several miles away from where I was. The rider app had my location right. My mileage tracker had my location right. No word from uber yet. I am home now (across state line) and when I launch the driver app I am still showing in a location 10 miles from where I am. Anyone had this happen before? Any solutions besides uninstall and reinstall the partner app? Very big issue that happened during prime money hours! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Did you find a solution


----------

